# My personal highlights from the 2016 Holy Grail Guitar Show



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

I just got back from the Holy Grail Guitar Show in Berlin. The show was a buffet of jaw-dropping craftsmanship guitar porn!
In this article, I highlight some of my personal favourite guitars and their builders. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2016)

Tnx for the write up.
Some very unique creations there.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, some real stunners in there. Nice to see Potvin there too!

Thanks for the report.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Show was absolutely amazing.
I am still in Europe (visiting old parents), and hope to have similar report sometimes next week.
Really sorry to miss you there.
Great report!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the article! 
Lots of cool stuff in there... 

My favorite picture of the lot:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2016)

I thought of posting that one too.
I think that the inside should've been stained a contrasting colour though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, some pretty mind-boggling stuff. And nice presentation in the link. 

@Araz , @bigboki were there any acoustic guitar builders represented? I've been on the hunt for a Cuntz (Andreas Cuntz Cuntz Guitars Gitarren aus Meisterhand) for a while now. Never see them over here but he is German so you never know.


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Wow, some pretty mind-boggling stuff. And nice presentation in the link.
> 
> @Araz , @bigboki were there any acoustic guitar builders represented? I've been on the hunt for a Cuntz (Andreas Cuntz Cuntz Guitars Gitarren aus Meisterhand) for a while now. Never see them over here but he is German so you never know.


Yes, actually the majority of the exhibitors were acoustic guitar builders. I just check the show's exhibitor page and yes, Cuntz Guitars was indeed present.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry for late answer, but I can just quote Araz - a lot of acoustics including Cuntz
Cuntz Guitars | The Holy Grail Guitar Show

yours Bojan


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

It's been my experience that Cuntz can take a pounding.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Eye candy galore!!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

To wet your appetite even more, here are all the photos from the show (unprocessed - hard at work while still out of country).

2016-10-08 Holy Grail Guitar Show - phototraveldiary

(Sorry for clouding your thread Araz, if you want, I will remove the link to the album - please let me know)

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I thought of posting that one too.
> I think that the inside should've been stained a contrasting colour though.


some holes are filled with "glow in the dark" pigment!
real eye-catcher both in daylight and dark


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

bigboki said:


> To wet your appetite even more, here are all the photos from the show (unprocessed - hard at work while still out of country).
> 
> 2016-10-08 Holy Grail Guitar Show - phototraveldiary
> 
> ...


Not at all Bojan. It's a great set of complimentary photos. I really enjoyed them. Thanks for sharing.

Araz


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

bigboki said:


> To wet your appetite even more, here are all the photos from the show (unprocessed - hard at work while still out of country).
> 
> 2016-10-08 Holy Grail Guitar Show - phototraveldiary
> 
> ...


Wow! You were busy shooting pics weren't you


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bigboki said:


> To wet your appetite even more, here are all the photos from the show (unprocessed - hard at work while still out of country).
> 
> 2016-10-08 Holy Grail Guitar Show - phototraveldiary
> 
> ...


The electronics on the Relish models are pretty wild.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Mike Potvin said:


> Wow! You were busy shooting pics weren't you


It was great meeting and chatting with you Mike!
Oh this is nothing - we were busy talking and soaking up all the beauty of the guitars.
You should see our "all photo albums" when we go hiking... Those are tough to sort out (Milena's responsibility to choose 400 and 100 photos from 2 -3 thousands after trips...)

It was great experience, we are so happy that we were able to come this year!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Reverb.com has some pics and more Canadian builders are indicated:
Gallery: The Holy Grail Guitar Show 2016


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)




----------

